# New to trains... N scale



## TrainNoob (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Mike. I attended a model train show in Fort Worth, Tx this past week to take the kids out to do something... anything. That being said I was fascinated by the design and layouts that was on display.

I told my wife I wanted to build something small to try out to see if this hobby stuck. So I went ahead and looked at different scale trains and thought N scale might be what I want to start with. (maybe HO would be better for a noobie??)

I did purchase 2 bachman loco's (N scale) and headed home to research things. Finding out there is alot more to it then I thought.

I needed info from whoever would like to share thoughts or ideas. I understand some people like some brands over others and will get mixed answers, BUT at this point in my knowledge any info is more info then I know.

Things I need to consider & find out whats user friendly..

*Track brands ?* kato tracks i have read to be easiest to use?

*power source?* being new.. i have no idea of power source or whats needed.

*area for layout needed?* something small at first. maybe M1 starter kit? ideas?



once I figure the basic stuff.. I will ask more questions on landscape ect..


I will post pics of the loco's i got to give an idea of the era and what not im aiming for. Hope this doesnt sound bad but if you want to message me feel free to with ideas and helpful info. Talk to me like oyur child.. I have no idea what im doing at this point  lol <-- atleast I admit it


I prob have a work spot for a 3x6 or 3x7 area for layout


Thanks aheadof time for any help.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

all i can say to you is make sure you can work on some thing that small. unless you plan to buy every thing.
3X7 can handle an HO lay out.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

3x7 HO layout will have very tight curves, unless you make the 7 feet part the curve sections.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

3X7 is alot for N. HO wouldn't work well. You would be stuck with 40' or less cars and small and short engines. Steam would be limited and diesels would be limited. What 2 Bachmanns did ya buy? N scale can fit on old doors also. Keep the width at 2 feet or better. I'm a N scaler myself. For a layout, I would use code 80 track from Atlas. DC is a good beginners power like something from MRC. If a permanent layout is the plan, use Atlas. If temporary and don't mind the noise, use Kato Unitrack. Not cheap, but works well.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

3x7 will give you a lot of room to play in n scale. I agree that DC is the way to go for a beginner, move up to the fancy DCC stuff for your 2nd layout once you join the ranks of train addict. Any kind of snap together track will work while you are exploring, but I would suggest you step up to a higher end brand or even flex track once you decide to do a permanent layout. I personally only use flex track as it lets me do more than the standard strait and curved snap together pieces do. Bachmanns are good, cheep starter engines but I would think about getting a higher end engine once you decide to continue as well. Have fun with it and ask questions, the people on this forum have a ton of knowledge!


----------



## TrainNoob (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are the two I purchased.. Both say on box DCC onboard. I hope I started with something decent atleast. Both are bachmann and the larger black loco is a spectrum.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

They look like higher end Bachmann engines so you should be fine. Watch the front trucks on the 4-6-0 (green) they have a tendency to jump off of the rails and derail the train. Looks like you got two good starter engines though.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a good looking Southern, I'm a N scaler deep into NS and Southern,

I use the Bachmann snap track on the majority of my lay out, it's a good starting point, durible enough to withstand alot of rearranging until you figure out what you want to do. Your first lay-out should be small, so you don't get discouraged or over whelemed.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I did HO because I still owned some from when I was a kid. N scale gives you way more flexibility with layout design. If you can work on the little N stuff I woukd go that route.

To make my railcars reliable proper weighting and coupler height was important. The Kadee height gauge and a scale are my favorite tools.

Nice looking locomotives! Set up some track and get em going.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

You got some of the best engines Bachmann has to offer!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Cool thing about N is the amount of stuff you can fit in a small space. a 2' x 4' N board would be a 4' x 8' in HO.


----------



## TrainNoob (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been looking online for controllers. Being that my loco's have DCC onboard would I be able to run it on a DC control ? Or should I just get a basic DCC controller and not worry about the extra's that the DCC can do for now?


I dont want to have to modify my loco's to run on a DC set up track. I would rather do a set up and go kind of thing for now. Tinker with the extras after I have it running 



i'm sticking on this thread since I have members watching it  Thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome ( a fellow Texan) and a N Scaler. Cannot go wrong with the Backmann engine. a 4'x7' layout gives you a lot of running room with minimum N Scale track radius of 9-3/4".


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

TrainNoob said:


> I have been looking online for controllers. Being that my loco's have DCC onboard would I be able to run it on a DC control ? Or should I just get a basic DCC controller and not worry about the extra's that the DCC can do for now?
> 
> 
> I dont want to have to modify my loco's to run on a DC set up track. I would rather do a set up and go kind of thing for now. Tinker with the extras after I have it running
> ...


It all depends on if the DCC decoder has the CV's that allow dual running are turned on. As far as buying a controller, you need to know your budget. I prefer the Digitrax Controller. The Zepher Plus would be a good start, in my opinion. I have the Super Chief, but I bought it used on e-Bay for $200.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with rrgrassi, it depends on your train allowance, but for me I would not spend the money on DC, when DCC is the in thing and you already have your foot in the door with decoder equipt engines. I like Digitrax, the seam to be the front runner on affordable products


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I know you said your a noobie at this but I would go DCC. It is a great system. And as long as you can read it is very easy to understand. And trust me once you learn it and get it going you will love it!

DC takes alot of wireing to run more then one train at the same time. Were as DCC you can run I believe for N-sca;e 3 to 4 trains at once (on the starter set). Gives you more fun while playing with your railroad.


----------



## TrainNoob (Jan 7, 2013)

After encountering alot of expense over the past few months.. I decided to sell the locomotives I purchased. Both are brand new and have not ever been on a track. I just dont see an end in sight to where I can put money into a track I desired.

If interested message me.. I will also be listing them on the for sale area soon. I thought I would post here before going the Ebay route  

I spent close to $300 for the two of them and would like to get as much of it back as I can. Open to ideas or offers. I know I wont get all what I spent but a honest offer wont be denied.


----------



## Winston (Feb 1, 2013)

well man I hope that is not a end to your n scale train hobby looking at dcc stuff makes my wallet hurt I will stick to dc. 
if your still interested in n scale as a hobby i would suggest going dc you can pick up a nice starter set for less than the price of the dcc locos you got.


----------

